# Jumping and flat critique!



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

None of the pictures are showing up for me.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

darn i really don't know how to fix them. i also don't know what i did wrong. can you help me.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Upload them to a site like TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting, then just copy and paste the direct link.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sorry i'm not that computer savvy, but i'll try!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

<a href="TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/4qh94n.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


ok these should work. this is the jumping photo!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

<a href="TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.tinypic.com/5oh6xg.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

and here's the flat. thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Also here's a youtube vid of me! this is the url





 Please watch!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

btw when ever i'm jumping the grids in my vid my instructor wants me in 2 point before the fence. sometimes people get confused by that on youtube.lol


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Good, the links work. For future reference, all you need is these 2 links:

http://i41.tinypic.com/4qh94n.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/5oh6xg.jpg

I'll start with the flat. Your seat looks very nice, you are not slumping or hunched over. Also, gorgeous horse! What breed is he?? I only notice some minor things about your form. Your fingers should be closed around the reins. Closed hands will give you more control and you can send clearer signals to your horse... right now you are holding the reins with your fingertips! I would also like to see you lift your hands a bit and have them in front of the saddle instead of resting on it. I always carry my hands a few inches in front of the pommel and floating slightly above the neck:

















It looks like your heels could be down a bit more, but it's hard to tell from that angle. Overall you look pretty good, just fix your hands and maybe shorten your reins a bit and you're good to go!

Okay, onto the jumping. I like how you are looking up and ahead and you are giving a nice release so your horse has plenty of room to jump. I only notice one thing... you are pinching slightly with your knees and your legs look like they are swinging back a bit, although it's hard to tell without a side angle. It looks like your stirrups may be a tad long. Other than that you look great!

Hope this helped. =)

PS sorry the pics turned out big, I meant to make them smaller!!
***I wrote this before I saw the video so this is just a critique of the 2 pics***


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you so much! thank you about diamon he is a qh/ solid paint. I know my hands are a problem. bad habits.lol. and yes my heels probably need to come down. have always been a problem. one heel can't go as far as the other one because i fractured it 2 times in 1 year.lol. once from jumping off a slide the next playing basketball at my school. My stirrups were long that day. too lazy to shorten them. i had just gotten done doing some lateral work in the arena.lol. I thought i would have gotten a butt load of problems so i'm shocked right now.lol. again thank you so much for letting me see your pics and replying!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Your hands look a lot better in the video, just remember to keep your thumbs on top and bend your elbows a bit more.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

that vid was more recent. it was about 2 months ago!


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

First I would just like to say, for only riding for two years you look great!

Flat:
You need to bend you elbows and sit back. 
This will help you stay balanced and sink your weight into your heals more.

Jumping:
Grid:
I did see your comment about you trainer wanting you to be in 2pt. before the grid.
Your overall position is pretty good, but sometimes you round your lower back too much and your lower leg slips a tad. Straighten your back and try to hold your leg in postion.

Courses:
When you are doing the lines you look like your still in your 2pt and pumping with your body a tad. 
You need to sit back and let your weight fall inot your heals after you land. 
If you just stay in that semi-2pt between the jumps and start pumping your body the horse will do one of two things:
Either take is as a signal to work up his canter and start shooting around the course or 
I've been on some horses that simply will not tolerate it and break the canter.
Which you really don't want either of those things. lol
Remember to feel your horse and let yourself naturally go into a 2pt over the jumps.
Some places you look a bit unorganized, so just remind yourself to keep an organized pace and take the time to just look at yourself and see what you are doing and see how you can make it better.

Your horse is gorgeous and you both look really good. =]


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you so much! I did notice my back in the vid and i was like what the heck.lol. thank for the tips too!. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

Anytime. =]


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

You look pretty good in the jumping picture, I just think that your leg is swinging back a TINY bit, which puts you in a not as sturdy/centered position. Also I think you could bring your hands forward a bit. Good job, though. I love your horse- Diamon is beautiful!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you. Diamon is going to get pretty high headed about all these comments about him.lol.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

bump.lol.


----------

